# Aulonocara or con



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok i put my oscar in the 55g tank half an hour ago.
now i got my 29g tank open for somethin cool.
i was think Aulonocara, but then i wanted some cons.
not sure what to get cause the Aulonocara look real nice with all there cool colors, but then again the pair of cons would be sweet. o and if i do the cons what would be the most i can put in a 29g tank.
thanks 
king o


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

they sound awsome and i just got some so im goin wit the cons


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya what size tank u got them in


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

a ten while there small i might upgrade later


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ic cause i have an empty 10g tank and if i can put a pair in there and they can live for life then that would be cool cause then id get the africans for the 29g tank


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well as u prolly read the guy in my other post said a 20log for life hey geuss what?? if mine breed ill be hapy to give you some. its better then payin for them lol


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yup i read it 
if u can send them lol i have np cause u live in nj and i live in il


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

u think u can fit 2 pairs of cons in a 29g tank and if u can would they breed with out a problem


----------



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> u think u can fit 2 pairs of cons in a 29g tank and if u can would they breed with out a problem
> [snapback]1097403[/snapback]​


Yea I think so, a pair in my LFS breed in about 10gal of water with 4 other fish competing and trying to eat their fry. A 29 would be a great home for them.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if youve ever seen a full grown pair of cons you wouldnt think a 29 would be big enough









just remember that males can get up to 6-7" and females can get up to 5"....


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ok so a 29g tank is only enough for a full grown pair of con ok


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A 29 gal would be the bare minimum for a pair. I had mine in a 29 gal and then moved them to a 20 gal long before eventually getting rid of them. They were too nasty for me at the time and I needed the space for other stuff.

I've seen a full grown adult male con and the size is impressive. There's no way he could be kept in a 29 gal in my opinion. I'd say for a full grown pair you're looking at a 55 gal in the long run. But a 29 gal will do for the time being.

In the 29 gal you could add some tiger barbs as dither fish.

Also... Good on you for finally getting that oscar into the 55 gallon.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok coo i think i might go for a pair of cons and some tiger barbs for dither fish cause i love tiger barbs, and there gonna be alot of hiddin spots cause i bought some the materials to build these caves http://www.petfish.net/PVC_cave_tower_instuctions.htm 
cause i thought i was gonna get africans.
well u think i can also add a pleco


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o and 1 more thing u think sand will be cool


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dude them caves are awsome u think you could make me some lol


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol dude its not that hard and sorry i dont have enough material for extra
i have the pvc pipes cut 
so 2day im gonna cut holes in pipes and hopefully 2morrow i can add the sand on them, they are intended for africans but there good for cons(good breeding spots hopefully)


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thats awsome and it just gave me a great ideal i cant wait to try and make them. its prolly the same way they tell you to but i didnt read it so i wouldnt know.lol i just looked at the picks i hate to read unless i have to


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya make sure u read the whole thing before u make it. 
its realy nice for africans


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

hmm i was thinkin since the females dont get as big as the males and the males are known to atk the females, to lower the males agression towards the females ill add another female so this will double the fry 
also i herd that havein 2 agressive fish isnt good, 3 is a better mix than 2 so u guys think this is possible


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

so 1 male and 2 females? that sounds good i think i might want to try that but i have to buy 2 at a time


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> hmm i was thinkin since the females dont get as big as the males and the males are known to atk the females, to lower the males agression towards the females ill add another female so this will double the fry
> also i herd that havein 2 agressive fish isnt good, 3 is a better mix than 2 so u guys think this is possible
> [snapback]1098413[/snapback]​


that is the funniest thing i ever heard







good one man, espeacialy "ill add another female so this will double the fry"


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

what do you mean??


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well would this work?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

29 gallon- empty (a pair of cons, some tiger barbs and a pleco)

yes it will, and it will look realy nice with like 5 or 6 tiger barbs swimming at the top.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yup thats what i want to do u think i can have 
2 female cons and 1 male con
5 tiger barbs
and a pleco


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

so can i breed cons if i have 2 females and 1 male, 5-6 barbs and a pleco in the tank?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> so can i breed cons if i have 2 females and 1 male, 5-6 barbs and a pleco in the tank?
> [snapback]1099364[/snapback]​


no, the extra female will get beat up. and once your cons do pair up and once they hit the 4-5" mark, they will make short work of your tiger barbs.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya well im going to get the barbs just for looks and as target fish so the male doesnt rape the female. i know there eventualy gonna die but w/e thats what dither fish are. ok so ill stick with 1 male and female 6 tiger barbs(there like a buck so thats not bad and they look cool) and a pleco( i want to get a cool fancy 1).
now i know what to feed the pleco and barbs but as for cons u think i can feed them some blood worms, brine shrimp and beef hart? what else can i feed them?

thanks
King O


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tetra Cichlid Flake
Tetra Color Flake
Hikari Tropical Carnivore Stix 
Hikari Cichlid Complete


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wont a pleco eat the eggs?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

naw the eggs are gonna be kinda hidden and the female or male should gard the nest
also do i need to get all that food? what do u people with cons feed them


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

no, you dont need all that food, i used to feed them color enhancing flakes and cichlid sticks


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ok
coo


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey kingOscar I'm from Schaumburg, IL..I'm sure you know where that is.. 
You should stop in at Rainbow Pets in Schaumburg on Schaumburg Rd... They have an AMAZING selection of africans and a ton of south americans too.. Awesome store.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o hey what up i know where that is ight ill see 
once i get the sand it im gonna call around


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok i got the sand in it 2day its all foggy and stuff and 2morrow im gonna call up a few store and compare the prices and see. also i turned my filter off when i added the sand, should it be kept off till 2 morrow or is it cool if i turn it on now


----------



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> ok i got the sand in it 2day its all foggy and stuff and 2morrow im gonna call up a few store and compare the prices and see. also i turned my filter off when i added the sand, should it be kept off till 2 morrow or is it cool if i turn it on now
> [snapback]1104399[/snapback]​


I've never had a problem with messing up the filter, whatever particals are large enough to cause damage uld have already sunk to the bottem. I vote for turn that baby on and let her do 'er job.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok cool 
cause this is my first time workin with sand


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

1 quick question would a leapard pleco or royal pleco be fine with the cons


----------



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

I'd be more worried about your pleco's health than your Cons. My Cons are starting to chase my pleco and they havn't even spawned yet. I'll probably have to remove him once they get their spawn on.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ok then i wont even get 1 if i will have to remove him, is there anything else i can put in


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yo i tryed that thing with the towers and it is hard as hell man. not worth doin for me


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

y is it hard, i finaly borrowed this tool from my bro made the holes, and now im ready to silicon the sand on


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok so i called a few fish stores, there 3 bucks each
im also gettin a upside down catfish and some tiger barbs
ok i got a question should i just get a male and a female and they will pair up bythem selfs or should i get a male a few females and once i find a pair i return them


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

does any1 know what i should do??


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm really a noob when it comes to breeding but i HEARD that having another fish with the breeding pair will split the male's agression on to two targets so the female he's paired with won't get hurt as bad . If you plan the breed them the pleco is a bad idea,it will eat the eggs at night. My breeding pair JD/Carpinte live in a 20g alone and they have some serious domestic issues. The carpinte beats the crap out of his little wifey so i added my little oscar in there and asides from a few scraps between the O and the Carpinte the JD seems to be living a little easier now. As for my breeding pair of convicts which i recently removed from my 90g community tank to live alone together, the female was fine in the large tank,but now that she's alone with the male he whoops her so im not sure what to think. I guess having other fish in the tank culls the aggression between the mating pair but also seems to jeopardize the eggs,im not sure. I'd say get a few cons and wait till they pair up,then bring the rest back, unless u can pick out a particularly nice male/female combo just give'r and bring the rest back.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok i called them up and they said they have a pair so ill see, and im not addin a pleco im addin a upside down cat


----------

